# Why do tortoises pace?



## LeopardTortLover (Jul 16, 2013)

I sometimes see my 2 y/o tortoise pacing his outdoor enclosure. He'll just walk from one end to the other down one of the sides repeatedly. He doesn't do it all day, just sometimes, and when he's pacing he doesn't venture to the middle - just up and down a side. He can't see out. He has places to hide, things to climb on, things to eat, a water bowl, shade, and hot areas.

Does anyone know why he's pacing?


----------



## Tom (Jul 16, 2013)

Because in the wild they would walk miles. This is more common in tortoises that spend the majority of their time indoors in relatively small enclosures. Some species, like Russians, are more prone to it too.

A study was done on wolves. The theory was that captive confines were making them neurotic, and causing an increase in the stereotypical pacing behavior. The study found that the captive wolves paced back and forth for about the same distance as the wild wolves covered out in the wilderness. The theory proposed was that wolves need to walk a certain number of miles a day, whether its back and forth or in one general direction.


----------



## wellington (Jul 16, 2013)

That's interesting Tom. So, do you think a tortoise with an extra large enclosure, like the one I read in one of your posts, I believe it was 7000 square feet? would still pace at some point? or only those that don't have lots of room, but enough room? Do you think the shape of an enclosure could play part in it? Most are rectangle or square. Tatums is rectangle. I always wondered if it would be better if I could make it more odd shaped if he would like it better. Although, he does not pace and so far seems very happy.


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 16, 2013)

It does not matter shape nor size nor species of the tortoise. They all pace. For what ever reason...


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Jul 16, 2013)

I will point out that he NEVER paces his indoor enclosure, which is a foot narrower and a foot shorter. He never has since I made it bigger. He used to pace his smaller indoor enclosure. Both his current indoor and outdoor enclosures are rectangle. 

Could it be that he's getting used to the outdoor one? It's new to him. Because like I said he doesn't pace the smaller indoor one which makes me think that space isn't an issue. And he'll pace for about 15 mins and then lie down.


----------



## mainey34 (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine paces out of the blue for no reason. Up against a wall that he cant see on the other side. There is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 16, 2013)

It seems my males pace more than my females; could be just individual variation.

Has anyone else noticed a difference in pacing tendency based on sex?


----------



## PrincessToad (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it bad if I've never seen this behavior?


----------



## Greg T (Jul 16, 2013)

I can predict what my hatchlings will do when I put them in the enclosure for the first time - they pace one wall constantly for several hours before they will wander off to see the rest of the enclosure. Even now they will still pace some, but not as much. In theyard, my adult male wanders around all day while the adult females stick to their territories, so not much pacing. Uless the female is laying eggs and then she paces one section along the fence constantly until it is time. She has killed the grass and made turtle tracks because of that.


----------



## Tom (Jul 16, 2013)

wellington said:


> That's interesting Tom. So, do you think a tortoise with an extra large enclosure, like the one I read in one of your posts, I believe it was 7000 square feet? would still pace at some point? or only those that don't have lots of room, but enough room? Do you think the shape of an enclosure could play part in it? Most are rectangle or square. Tatums is rectangle. I always wondered if it would be better if I could make it more odd shaped if he would like it better. Although, he does not pace and so far seems very happy.



My males never paced in that enclosure, but a couple of my females would when it was time to lay eggs.


----------

